# Gnu Park Pickle



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering how the Park Pick performed out of the park on groomers? I would be using it for 40% park and the rest in pow and groomers. If there are other board that would suit my needs better please recommend. Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

df_321 said:


> Hi, I was wondering how the Park Pick performed out of the park on groomers? I would be using it for 40% park and the rest in pow and groomers. If there are other board that would suit my needs better please recommend. Thanks


The Park Pickle is an insane board an definately has a lot of out of park crossover...but...if you are only 40% park, you can likely find a deck that more closely alligns to your riding. I would rather see you go C2 and a Rider's Choice. Have you had a chance to demo either?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't mind it too much back when I had my 2010 pickle. Its of course softer than your typical all mountain board, but for me, when I stopped fighting the board and just let it take me over the terrain (like moguls, small bumps in the snow), it was a lot easier to control.

i liked magnetraction on groomers, the asymmetrical side-cut took awhile to get used to though.

lost a bit of speed compared to my buddies boards, and the edges around the tip and tail got messed up pretty fast through the trees...not sure if mervin wraps their boards fully yet, but that was one of the biggest things that made me decide to sell it.

sorry if this wasn't too informitive, it was my first rc board so i didn't have a lot to compare it to back then:dunno:


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

kayin said:


> I didn't mind it too much back when I had my 2010 pickle. Its of course softer than your typical all mountain board, but for me, when I stopped fighting the board and just let it take me over the terrain (like moguls, small bumps in the snow), it was a lot easier to control.
> 
> i liked magnetraction on groomers, the asymmetrical side-cut took awhile to get used to though.
> 
> ...


They do not wrap nose/tail and probably won't for a while. At least not thru 2012-13 products. 
To the original poster, yes, the R.C. is a better all mountain board but it is also stiffer and not as fun during the 40% of time you are in the park IMO. the pickle is fine for out of the park unless you are trying to bomb runs or do a lot of blacks. It does a reasonably good job in the powder so it is a great board for what you need. Depending on your ride style, you may not need C2 - but that is totally subjective. Only you can decide.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks Wired Sport, but i can't demo any boards cause I'm on holiday and then boarding in europe. I also don't want to break the bank so would last seasons TRS or rider choice be good???


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

df_321 said:


> thanks Wired Sport, but i can't demo any boards cause I'm on holiday and then boarding in europe. I also don't want to break the bank so would last seasons TRS or rider choice be good???


Yes, last year's TRS or riders choice will be excellent. 

Note on wrapped edges. Mervin makes the choice to not wrap their edges. They use their own process to bury the edge ends deeply in the board to avoid tear outs and put no wood in either tip or tail of any of their models (nothing up there to absorb water when damage occurs). This is a signature design feature of Mervin boards.

This is not only to reduce swing weight but also to make the boards more durable and easier to repair.

Like all design features, this is a trade off. With a full wrap edge you get a tiny bit of protection, but you get a difficult repair if their is impact damage (common). You also get a minor weight gain in tip/tail.

This debate has been going on since the early 90's.


----------



## GrouseMike (Nov 7, 2011)

I have last seasons park pickle and love it. I ride similar to you it sounds and the rocker of the board works awesome in the deep stuff and its a killer park board. groomers it takes a little while to get used to it but in my opinon its an awesome board i would defiantly recomend it.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I had a 159 pickle and for my size 170lbs it can handle anything your resort has. I didnt like the asym side cut so ended up getting a 159 skate banana instead. The pickle is a bit stiffer then the nanner.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Walove, how is you banana. i am not heavy so would it be better for me? I'm 120. Wired sports, I'm only 5,4 so none of theses boards you suggested would fit. Any other options???


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Its a fun board all over the mountain, I ride at bridger bowl mt which has a good amount of steep terrain off the ridge and I take the skate banana on all of them. At 120lbs a 154 or so would work well. If your on a budget the gnu carbon credit is a good board too.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

walove said:


> I had a 159 pickle and for my size 170lbs it can handle anything your resort has. I didnt like the asym side cut so ended up getting a 159 skate banana instead. The pickle is a bit stiffer then the nanner.


I'd really like to demo a park pickle one day. What didn't you like about the asym sidecut?

On a side note, I'm a regular footed rider and I always hear how heelside is harder for regular footed riders... I seem to have no problem with it. It's not harder than toe-side for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A note on the whole not fully wrapped edges deal. They can claim swing weight and "better" durability, but I've laid an edge by hand and it would take significantly less time to lay them if you only laid the sidecut plus a little extra then tucked. Not to mention you save a lot of edge material. They do it for moneys and time, then claim the other "benefits" so you don't get pissed when you bang your tips to hell in the trees. They dont have it patented so if it was at all better other companies would do it too.

There are better all mountain/park boards out there. Try the Signal Omni, Arbor Coda, Flow Era, Drfter, or Shitty, Nitro Pro one offs or Rook, Bataleon Whatever or Goliath...

Most of those are similar in price or cheaper too. And they are all more stable. Most are going to be more durable. Only 2 in my list aren't sintered...

Asym sidecuts are noticable sure, but far from necessary or even beneficial. We'll see what this new Impossible bullshit does for 2013, but i doubt it will revolutionize anything either. Turning like crazy just isnt a big deal for most riders. The guys that would benefit from this tech the most are into alpine hardbooting anyhow.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> A note on the whole not fully wrapped edges deal. They can claim swing weight and "better" durability, but I've laid an edge by hand and it would take significantly less time to lay them if you only laid the sidecut plus a little extra then tucked. Not to mention you save a lot of edge material. They do it for moneys and time, then claim the other "benefits" so you don't get pissed when you bang your tips to hell in the trees. They dont have it patented so if it was at all better other companies would do it too.


Hi Nivek,

I wrote this before, but there are real reasons for both designs...and neither of them are perfect. Mervin goes for no tip/tail edge and no wood in the tip/tail. That does leave the tip/tail more exposed...But...If tip/tail damage does occur there is nothing there of substance to be damaged and repairs are easy. The swing weight difference is minor but it is a very subtle advantage.

On the other side you get fully wrapped edges. They offer a little protection against small knocks and look really "finished". On the downside they offer no good options when a repair is required. You have to cut out the edge in almost every case. For even tiny delams where you could possibly epoxy and clamp, the edge works against the repair, acting like a sping that wants to pull the repair apart (and eventually will). Even when the edge and damaged core material is cut away, you need to try and bond the epoxy, p-tex, glass, metal (and in most instances wood) after the fact which is uncooperative at best.

here are a few sad shots from this week. Shops see these repairs every day:


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

phile00 said:


> I'd really like to demo a park pickle one day. What didn't you like about the asym sidecut?


i guess im one of the few that nivek talks about that turns like crazy, but i prefer a larger sidecut 8.5-9m, the heel side on the pickle is something like 7.5m. Thats just too tight for my liking, its fine at slower speeds but not when making long high speeds carves. The secret to heel side carves is metal highbacks.

As for the non wraped tip and tail, Im a big fan, i've got a 1/2in notch out of the tip of my mullet from hitting a rock three years ago and never touched it and its still fine. I've had delams on a handful of boards with tip impact with wrapped edges.


----------

